# Waiting for 2 nannies to kid!



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

My nanny LOST TWINS (that's her name) and a spotted nanny of mine are due any stinken day!!! I keep thinking LOST TWINS will have babies every time I go out and check but she always shocks me! Their bags are so tight you would think they were gonna burst!! I'm getting anxious as last year LOST TWINS lost her kids and she loved them so much. I can't wait for her to have another go at being a mommy!! Also haven't named this other nanny quite yet but she throws some pretty fun coloured babes. So excited!!!! First 2 pictures are of LT the last is obviously the other nanny. The camera flash was on and kinda made them look crazy. Haha will take more pictures of them tomorrow if they haven't kidded yet!!! Hehe


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

YAY! Keep us posted and goodluck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Are they making nests yet?


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

LT had a big area in her pen pawed right down to the cement and I bed them pretty heavily. But that was two days ago. I thought for sure she would have had them that day! :/


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see kid pics! 

How many kids are you guessing each doe will have? Just curious!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

getting close!!! I think the last few days are the worst- for us that is . Can't wait to see baby pics.


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm guessing LT will have twins for sure maybe trips and the other nanny will probably have twins. But if I recall correctly I think she only had a single last year!  hope she has trips! Haha


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

You guys should guess too. Just for a fun game!! It will be interesting.  I love doing things like this


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I can't see the other side of the paint, so I'm going to guess twins (hopefully!), the other I'm going to say twins (trips hopefully!).


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

When I go out to check I will put better pictures of them on here


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I can't see the other side of the paint, so I'm going to guess twins (hopefully!), the other I'm going to say twins (trips hopefully!).


I agree!


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Well as of tonight still no babies but I managed to sneak some better pictures of their back ends/bags and bellies. Someone was wanting pictures within a few days of them kidding. I'm guessing any day now. I am really shocked they haven't had them yet. Also brought in 3 more nannies that are close so definitely excited


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow the paint definitely looks close! Look how long her vulva is! Her udder looks like it's getting there too. In the first pic, they look like their getting the sunken look & sunken look around the tail.

I'm going to guess twins for both. 

Sounds like you are super busy! We only had 4 kid and I felt like I was running a marathon LOL
How many does do you have/have bred? and how many have kidded?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, can't wait to see all the kiddo's


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldn't get a good picture of LTs bag she kept moving and hers is kinda more tucked in her legs but just as tight as the spotted ones! You guys have any ideas for names for the spotted nanny? I eventually want to name my whole herd but not sure if my memory is that good. I have half named now. 
As for how many I have, we have 88 nannies total and 3 billies. They are all bred. Sadly we are trying to get them all "organized" for kidding times because we buy and everything is always bred for different times. So there's kinda some here and there all the time but big groups are at once. Lol.


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh and as of right now we have 21 nannies with kids on them outside on hay and grain. Inside the heated shed we have 11 nannies that have kidded and five that are within the next few days/week. The rest are in the big herd outside and we go through them bi-daily and check for bags and bellies.  it's alot of work but its my income Because I want to be a stay at home mom for a while. Might as well do and have something I LOVE!!! And can do at home! Hehe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, you sure have your hands full.


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Well guys we were all kinda right on the paint but not LT. They both kidded about half hour ago. LT had a huge single and lost it sadly. She had trouble with the big boy. And the paint had twin boer kids! Healthy and hungry. Lol  look under birth announcements. I posted it there along with a picture of the new babies.


----------

